# Hilfe - Vodafone Drittanbieter Abofalle



## 2Maik2 (9 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Smartphonevertrag mit Vodafone. Ich habe gestern mit meinem Handy im Internet gesurft und auf einmal kam Werbung, keine Ahnung was das war…schwarzer Bildschirm und kleines Bild und einem X für das Schließen.

Nachdem ich das X gedrückt habe, bekam ich zwei Minuten später eine SMS, das Ich eine Abo für 6,99€ abgeschlossen haben soll und dies unter Vodafone/abos zu sehen ist. Der Drittanbieter in der SMS nennt sich Nidononline, noch nie gehört.

Ich habe gleich bei Vodafone angerufen und gefragt was das sein, diese sagten mir, dass ich den Support von dieser Seite anrufen soll um mein Abo zu kündigen. Zusätzlich hat der Vodafone Mitarbeiter eine Drittanbietersperre aktiviert.

Anschließend habe ich bei dieser Firma angerufen (kostenlose Nummer) und sie sagte sie kündige das Abo und ich bekomme eine SMS. Leider habe ich noch keine Bestätigungs-SMS bekommen.

Wie sollte ich mich jetzt verhalten? (Noch einmal ein schriftliches Kündigungsschreiben an Nidononline?)

Kann Vodafone mir den Abobetrag in Rechnung stellen, wegen Drittanbietersperre. Ich habe auch keine Dienste dieser Firma in Anspruch genommen, da ich gar nicht weiß was die machen.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank

Maik


----------



## bernhard (9 Januar 2015)

Beitrag in das passende Unterforum verschoben. Hier gibt es ähnliche Fälle:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...dienstes-von-mining-tradin.47431/#post-382208


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2015)

Wer tauchnert da überraschend auf?

Alte Bekannte:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-14#post-382233


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2015)

Es gibt neue Informationen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-14#post-382414


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2015)

Der Briefkasten in Muränien ist wohl nicht mehr als Tarnung.

Interessant ist:


> Die Domain "nidononline.de" wurde am 22.01.2015 gelöscht und befindet sich derzeit in einer Karenzzeit (Redemption Grace Period - RGP).


Die Daten sind noch bei

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/73526-...ruende-und-technische-details.html#post397654

zu finden. Das passt zu

http://www.tecmedia.eu/tecmedia-produkte.html

Weiter lesenswert:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=822253&p=12349943#post12349943


----------



## gerdbiedermann (4 April 2015)

2Maik2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Smartphonevertrag mit Vodafone. Ich habe gestern mit meinem Handy im Internet gesurft und auf einmal kam Werbung, keine Ahnung was das war…schwarzer Bildschirm und kleines Bild und einem X für das Schließen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mike,
hier meine Erfahrungen in gleicher Sache. Sie sollen dir helfen, dass du nicht in eine falsche Richtung rennst, die dir wohlmeinende Ratgeber empfehlen:

Grundsatz: Jede Person und jedes Unternehmen will ohne Ausnahme mein Bestes: Mein Geld. Da wird gnadenlos jeder Trick angewendet. Es ist die große Kunst, dem Kunden zu vermitteln, dass er ohne Argwohn die angebotene Lieferung und/oder Leistung annimmt, bestellt und bezahlt. Da werden alle wichtigen Informationen im Angebot weggelassen, die nur den Anschein erwecken könnten, dass sich der Kunde gegen das Angebot ausspricht. Um es auch hier klar und deutlich zu sagen: Auch Rechtsanwälte gehören zu dieser Kategorie, das konnte ich bereits mehrfach selbst erfahren, wobei Verallgemeinerungen immer falsch sind.
Auch ich gehöre zu den congstar-Kunden, die über den Tisch gezogenen wurden. Gleiche Masche mit Drittanbietergebühr wegen eines angeblichen Abo-Abschlusses. Seit November 2014 kämpfe ich um mein Recht, und das ohne Erfolg!
Was ich unternahm (in Stichworten): Einsprüche bei congstar, Einschreiben an congstar, Abo-Kündigungen beim Drittanbieter, Stornierung der Konto-Abbuchung, Rückbuchung von Teilen der bezahlten Rechnungen, Drittanbietersperre aktiviert, Einschaltung der Bundesnetzagentur, Beauftragung eines Medienanwaltes mit der Wahrnehmung meiner Interessen.
Wichtig ist die Höhe des Streitwertes, der in jedem Fall anders ist. In meinem Fall ging es um etwa € 70,- Ganz typisch für alle angeschriebenen Gegner, ob von mir selber per Einschreiben oder durch Schriftsätze des Rechtsanwalt: KEINE ANTWORT! Ganz im Gegenteil: constar bedrohte mich mit allen erdenklichen Maßnahmen wie Inkasso und Meldung bei der Schufa, kündigte mir den Vertrag und schaltete meine Nummer ab. Und was empfiehlt der Rechtsanwalt, den meine Rechtsschutzversicherung zunächst eine Erstberatung bezahlt? Kein gerichtliches Vorgehen. Und er sagt nicht laut und deutlich, dass durch die geringe Höhe des Streitwertes eine Klage bei Gericht überhaupt nicht angenommen wird, obwohl ich ihm zu Beginn meine diesbezüglichen Bedenken vortrug. Er wollte den Betrag für eine Erstberatung kassieren, obwohl er durch seine Berufserfahrung sicher wusste, dass in meinem Fall jede Aktion sinnlos wird.
Nachdem ich nun durch die Bundesnetzagentur schriftlich erfuhr, dass congstar in jedem Fall der falsche Ansprechpartner für Rückforderungen und Stornierung der Abos ist, sondern vielmehr der Drittanbieter, forderte ich den Rechtsanwalt auf, gegen den Drittanbieter vorzugehen. Und was macht der Rechtsanwalt? Er macht es wie die anderen auch: Er reagiert nicht mehr, weder auf schriftliche noch auf telefonische Vorsprache. Er hat sein Geld verdient und ich bin ihm jetzt nur noch lästig.

Stand ist:
- 70,- € eingebüßt
- ein gekündigter Vertrag
- keinen Netzzugang mehr mit meinem Telefon
- eine existierende jährliche Prämienzahlung an meine Rechtsschutzversicherung in Höhe von € 178,-
- eine unbändige Wut im Bauch, dass ich in diesem Wirtschafts- und Rechtssystem Betrügern schutzlos ausgeliefert bin
- keine wirkliche Hilfe, den Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen, nicht mal von der Bundesnetzagentur
Das ist die Praxis! Zumindest, wenn es sich um Streitwerte handelt, die nicht Gerichts relevant sind. Und solche Konstellationen sollten auch hier nicht verschwiegen werden,  und den Opfern nicht Hoffnungen machen auf Erfolge, die niemals eintreten können.


----------

